# How would you like to see Lionsgate make their own animation studio?



## VGmaster9 (Apr 7, 2017)

How would you like to see Lionsgate not only make their own animation studio, but have their films separate themselves from ones of other studios like Disney, Pixar, and DreamWorks? Point being, their films wouldn't be cheap family films that those other studios have been putting out, and instead having more original and unique storylines (The Prophet is a good example). Their films wouldn't be done just in 3d, but also 2d, as well as hybrid animation. What Lionsgate could also do is purchase Laika so they can work together, just like what Disney's doing with Pixar.

I feel Lionsgate is perfect for such a studio because they tend to be more "hands off", as opposed to others like Sony, Fox, Universal, and WB.


----------

